# Honda Pilot sub



## Bobbyb (Sep 6, 2010)

I just bought a 2004 Honda Pilot with a factory sub. I want to put my Sony head unit in it. How can I keep the factory sub? Thanks!


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

You'll need a small amp to run it. I forget the resistance of the sub, but i do know that you will need an external amp for it.


----------



## Bobbyb (Sep 6, 2010)

Do I just run the RCA outs to the amp and the amp to the sub? How much power would you reccommend? I just want good sound, I don't need for anything to rattle... 
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Jmirage (Nov 23, 2010)

Bobbyb said:


> Do I just run the RCA outs to the amp and the amp to the sub? How much power would you reccommend? I just want good sound, I don't need for anything to rattle...
> Thanks for your reply.


You got the wiring correct, 100 watts should be plenty.


----------



## Bobbyb (Sep 6, 2010)

Well that's all easy enough but tell me this... Why, when you use the sony wiring harness does it take the sub out of the loop? Shouldn't the wiring harness be made to accomodate the sub? 
Again, thanks for your replies.


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

The sub output is in a separate plug that is not taken into account by any aftermarket. The connection behind the radio is for the sub itself as the amp is built into the factory stereo. That's why you'll need a separate amp. Definitely keep the power sub 100 watts, but you'll need to meter the sub to see what resistance the amp needs to be stable to.


----------



## Jmirage (Nov 23, 2010)

The stock deck has a(high level I believe) output for the stock subwoofer, your new deck, as with most decks only have 4 high level outputs, which mean they can power speakers directly, they typically don't have a high level sub output. So there is not an output on your deck that would match the input needed for your subwoofer.


----------



## Jmirage (Nov 23, 2010)

crx4luke said:


> The sub output is in a separate plug that is not taken into account by any aftermarket. The connection behind the radio is for the sub itself as the amp is built into the factory stereo. That's why you'll need a separate amp. Definitely keep the power sub 100 watts, but you'll need to meter the sub to see what resistance the amp needs to be stable to.


I am pretty sure it is a 15w rms 4 ohm sub.

I have a feeling one thing will lead to another and you'll have an after market sub in there in no time!


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, i know the sub doesn't require a lot of power, but it's been a few years since I worked on a pilot. I do remember that there wasn't a way to get the sub playing without a small external amp.


----------



## Bobbyb (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. It all makes perfect sense. 
I figured I'd have to check the resistance of the sub.
One thing leading to another I def. understand. When I put the HU in my Ford I mainly wanted to have ipod, sat. control without a lot of wires. As soon as I turned it on I was like "Damn, this sounds so much better than stock". Two hours later I was thinking that it would sound even better if the factory speakers weren't holding it back... I'll try not to let it get out of hand though... Any reccommendations for a small, good sounding amp?


----------



## Jmirage (Nov 23, 2010)

Try this amp, you won't have to worry about your sub's impedance.


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

Jmirage said:


> Try this amp, you won't have to worry about your sub's impedance.


That's a pretty decent find. Especially at that price.


----------



## Bobbyb (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for your help guys...


----------



## j sexton (Sep 19, 2009)

thats a 2 ohm made by alpine ,I had one running from a rear channel of a jl 6 channel,you may get some rattles from the rear lower c panel trim if you get zesty with the bass.easy to cure with some sticky foam or tar tape


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

They must've designed the stereo's different in the MDX/Pilot. I'm running a Pioneer AVIC N3 in our MDX with stock Infinity Reference comps in the f/r doors, factory sub/amp. Didn't have to change anything. Works great and is plenty loud for the mrs.


----------

